

Introducing Hulu Plus: More wherever. More whenever. Than ever. - rufo
http://blog.hulu.com/2010/06/29/introducing-hulu-plus-more-wherever-more-whenever-than-ever/

======
bonkabonka
Not being able to ditch ads is quite disappointing. Especially for $10 a
month.

~~~
Aaronontheweb
That was the only thing I wanted out of Hulu Plus to be honest - I just want
an uninterrupted viewing experience. Up the damn thing to $30 a month and I'll
pay for it if I never have to see that 5 hour energy ad on Hulu again.

~~~
lukifer
The way Hulu seems to repeat ads seems a little absurd, especially given that
a web service can track identity and ad views in a way that broadcast cannot.
A couple impressions of a funny ad can have the desired effect, while 20 views
of the same ad can backfire and end up creating a negative impression of the
brand. Seems like it would be in the interest of both Hulu and advertisers to
make a better effort to mix it up, especially if they want to replace
traditional broadcast rather than merely supplement it.

------
mbreese
_has to work for all three of our customers, and those are our end users, our
advertisers, and our content suppliers_

I'm not sure how I feel about end users not being their primary customer... I
can't see the split in effort working well in the future (too much of a
difference between end users and content suppliers). However, it's nice to see
them being upfront about it.

------
powrtoch
My intuition about slogans is that I shouldn't have to read over them several
times to make sure I'm reading/parsing them correctly.

------
megaman821
I have been waiting for Hulu to gain a more Netflix like mentality to get
their service onto everything. Ten dollars a month isn't bad either especially
when stacked up to cable and satellite.

Hopefully in the future they will add more tiers of service like premium movie
channels and sports.

